# open spots for snapper season?



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

If anybody has a open spot for June 1 or June 8 For a trip out of galveston or Freeport I'm game. I do have my own gear and can help out with any boat chores before and after the trip and I have fuel $$$$


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

X2 - hit me up. Split fuel and i'll buy lunch! Gotta get some Snaps


----------

